# Moistening your Grit



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi everyone, I was just reading and I quote " All grits dry out and should be moistened occasionally. When it is thus refreshed, the birds appear to relish it more.!" I have never done this before did i miss this little trick from years gone by ? I had always thought it would do more harm then good? Does anyone do this today? I'm going to try this out tomorrow some time and see if the birds go for it? however I do have plenty of grit blocks so they may not be too motivated by a little moisture in the grit but i will still try it for a while and see for myself!


----------



## Lovelace (Jan 10, 2008)

I myself add wheat germ oil and brewers yeast to my gret it keeps it moist.
hope this helps.


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Have you had any problems with fungus or grit getting moldy? BTW thanks for the input!


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

I would not moisten my grit. Moisture is needed by bacteria so why even bother.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

I feed grit every day I put 1/4 cup of grit,1/2 cup oyster shell and 1tbs red stone, and 1/4 of a magnesium carbonate block in the grit bowl.Every two days I throw out what is not eaten except for the magnesium. I replace with fresh mix.I have 7 grit bowls in the 7 various sections and about 25 -30 birds in each section. A 50 pound bag of oyster shell last me between 4-6 months a 25 pound bag of grit last about 3 to 4 months the trick here is to find out how much grit your birds will consume in a day or two and that is the amount that you feed daily. The birds will consume more when breeding and feed young so at this time you must adjust.I never wet my grit. GEORGE


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I don't wet my grit and what my birds don't consume gets replaced regurlarly, so it never dries out.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

DEEJAY7950 said:


> Have you had any problems with fungus or grit getting moldy? BTW thanks for the input!


*YES*. A real BIG problem from moldy grit...

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=23600&highlight=fungus

Actually it was growing fungus. It came this way from the store, and I failed to notice it till it was too late. 

I'm sure it would not be so dangerous to moisten your grit if you put a small amount out fresh each day, but then it probably gets gobbled up every day too.


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Well like most of us I buy a 50lb bag of grit and it is never moist always dry in the first place? So why was this practise even mentioned in the book "The Pigeon by Wendell Levi ? Seems odd it would be included if it was in some way bad for the birds!? I'll keep doing what I know like adding charcoal and oyster shell to the mix but I am curious about what was stated in the book by some very knowledgeable people for sure, some of you people stated you throw out your grit every couple of days? why, seems like a waste for sure, if it is not fouled up by droppings it should last much longer than that I would think! My grit seems to last a very long time I believe due to the fact that I started to use the pick blocks (not the pots) in the aviary and the birds take what they want sometimes the grit mix and sometimes they just like to pick at the block digging out small pieces they seem to like! When I get a chance I can sacrifice a small amount of grit and see if the birds sort of go for it or not! Don't think it can hurt (WETTING THE GRIT) for a one day trail of sorts!


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

DEEJAY7950 said:


> Well like most of us I buy a 50lb bag of grit and it is never moist always dry in the first place? So why was this practise even mentioned in the book "The Pigeon by Wendell Levi ? Seems odd it would be included if it was in some way bad for the birds!? I'll keep doing what I know like adding charcoal and oyster shell to the mix but I am curious about what was stated in the book by some very knowledgeable people for sure, some of you people stated you throw out your grit every couple of days? why, seems like a waste for sure, if it is not fouled up by droppings it should last much longer than that I would think! My grit seems to last a very long time I believe due to the fact that I started to use the pick blocks (not the pots) in the aviary and the birds take what they want sometimes the grit mix and sometimes they just like to pick at the block digging out small pieces they seem to like! When I get a chance I can sacrifice a small amount of grit and see if the birds sort of go for it or not! Don't think it can hurt (WETTING THE GRIT) for a one day trail of sorts!


Hi DEEJAY, I also have the book THE PIGEON by LEVI and it is a very fine book.On pages 430 and 431 paragraphs (828-832) on the subject of DDT. At the time he wrote the book WE ALL thought that DDT was the answer to our insect and bug problems he also felt it was as you can see by what he wrote on the subject.Today DDT is band world wide. Again I must say his book is great but even he was fooled on the DDT thing. .GEORGE


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

DEEJAY7950 said:


> some of you people stated you throw out your grit every couple of days? why, seems like a waste for sure,


I agree with you. I put out fresh grit every day (almost). BUT......I only put what I think the birds will eat that day. And it depends on which birds you are giving it to. 
Breeders........go CRAZY for it. Mine hang on the doors waiting for me to pass it out. So, I give the ones in the individual pens about a 1/2 teaspoon every morning. Later in the day, if it's all gone, I'll give them another 1/2 teaspoon. In the breeder section, I give them a couple of bowls with about one tablespoon and they literally fight over it.
When they are not breeding, they don't go for the grit near as much. So, they get about 1 teaspoon every day. I have a sifter and I dump whatever is left, pour it back in the main container that my grit is in, stir it up and give them a bit more. 
The only time I throw it out is when we have a couple of damp rainy days or if someone poops in the bowl.
I do my pic pot stuff the same way. When I first started using the pic pots, I put the whole pot in the loft. THAT was a waste for sure. They picked and pecked and threw it all over the place and a large amount would get scraped up every morning. Now I break it up, keep it in a container and pass out a little each day.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> I agree with you. I put out fresh grit every day (almost). BUT......I only put what I think the birds will eat that day.



I do the same. I can't believe how fast they eat it up. of course, they spil a lot. i want to make a more spill proof grit feeder.


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

yea I also thought about making a spill proof grit feeder did you see my attempt at it? the only thing I've got to do is find some sort of plastic to make a cone for the top as recommended, although to date no real problems with birds sitting on it, still it will be an added plus so that's my next project when I find the time!


----------



## Kimberly_CA (Jan 5, 2008)

I use something thats spill proof that is so simple I wonder why other people don't use it? I dunno if this would be a good thing or a bad thing for big lofts....but see the green plastic box in this pic? The food is in there. The birds hop in, eat their fill....and hop out. If there are not perches above it not much poop gets in. I change it a lot though anyways. No spillage at all.....

Is there some reason this is like, not good? I don't have many birds and unless they are a mated pair eating together...it only feeds one at a time. thats the only thing I can think of why more people don't just use a big box that the birds can hop into....and it only took them a day to be regularly using it. anyways, whatever works...good luck


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

If the birds are hoping into it they will poop in it. That defeats the purpose.


----------



## Kimberly_CA (Jan 5, 2008)

I change it every day or every other day and they don't like to sit on the edge because it is too thin. and they don't really tend to poop while they are in it. If I don't chnge it for like 3 dys I would probly hve 2-4 poops in there. But every day or every other day there is little, if any. But I guess this wouldn't be good with lots of birds. I only have 2 right now so it's not a problem. I put enough food so it's a little more then they eat on one side and grit on the other in a corner. I never read about keeping grit completely separate until I had done it like this for months. The bird I have had the longest is robust, happy, and sitting on eggs with her husband now (only letting them breed once and I do have a place for the babies if 4 is too many).

anyways this is just what works for me. maybe it's just the perfect plastic box and i got lucky. If the edges were thicker i'm sure they would perch on it and poop up a storm.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I think the best way to keep your grit moist is to put it in some type of air tight container, then what you give to the birds, change everyday. Don't give them a lot at a time so you don't throw away as much. And if for whatever reason you do decide to wet the grit, I would make sure it was in something sort of like this to keep as much stuff as possible from flying in there.

http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/1001.html
http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/153.html

The only bad thing is that it's made of wood, which I'd be afraid of absorbing the moisture and attracting bacteria as well. Metal would be better, but you get the ideal...something with a cover to prevent droppings and things from getting in there.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

DEEJAY7950 said:


> Hi everyone, I was just reading and I quote " All grits dry out and should be moistened occasionally. When it is thus refreshed, the birds appear to relish it more.!" I have never done this before did i miss this little trick from years gone by ? I had always thought it would do more harm then good? Does anyone do this today? I'm going to try this out tomorrow some time and see if the birds go for it? however I do have plenty of grit blocks so they may not be too motivated by a little moisture in the grit but i will still try it for a while and see for myself!


 I would not in any way moisten grit. Some fanciers say that wet grit can cause sick birds.....I don't want to find out, and I see no rime or reason to moisten grit. I especially would not be adding anything like oils. For me, a 50 pound bag is cheap....I throw it out everyday and give an ample fresh supply. Do I perhaps "waste" a few bags a year ? Sure do.....what's that cost me ? Maybe $26 a year extra ? Sounds like cheap insurance for some healthy birds to me. In the "ole" days, we called that nickle and dime stuff...or penny wise and pound foolish. I purchase the best and most expensive grit available, and supply the best pick pots and the like I can....mine happens to be imported.
Compared to trying to feed and care for some expensive race horses, we are talking chicken feed here.


----------



## cubanlofts (Sep 3, 2010)

just watch out what u add to it, too much moisture will make it yakkii, be sure u use only the grit, they r going to eat and dispose of the rest, about the oil, thats a very good idea.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

cubanlofts said:


> just watch out what u add to it, too much moisture will make it yakkii, be sure u use only the grit, they r going to eat and dispose of the rest, about the oil, thats a very good idea.


check your dates.. this is a 2008 thread.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

I must be from a different school I have a small cone feeder that has grit and OS in it all the time and I only add to it as needed. They don't poop in it and will eat what they need when they need it. You all seam to do a lot of extra work 1/2 teaspoon twice a day who has that kind of time?


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

spirit wings said:


> check your dates.. this is a 2008 thread.


* Hi SPIRIT WINGS, There nothing wrong with bring up old threads, it helps those that are looking for a answer to their questions. I wish more people would check these olds threads * GEORGE


----------



## West (Mar 29, 2009)

I know it's an old post but the most important thing is the birds hate grit that has built up dust or is soiled. I toss my grit every couple of days and my OB's that have open loft love to eat it off the ground after the rain has washed it. I would never give it to them moist though but the original thought may have been taken out of context and that may be what they meant.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Keep the grit fresh and dry...I hate it when the grit gets wet from moisture in the air from rain etc....I throw it away,OR,I put it in the sun to dry out....Levi`s book is great....BUT,you have to remember,it was written many years ago.....75% of the info in the book is still GOOD TODAY.....But,25% of what`s written in the book,is now OLD,and has been found out to be less usefull to fanciers today...Science and the changing sport of racing pigeons,has more pratical information about racing etc,that works better in 2011,then it did in 1960.....We learn NEW ideas etc every year to improve health and all other aspects of the life of a pigeon....When reading a book that is dated long ago,take into consideration that there HAS been improvements to what is written in the book....Nothing in the book will hurt/harm your birds of today...But we cannot breed,train,medicate our birds of today,from methods born in 1960....Alamo

PS:The book "The Pigeon" was born in 1941,and the last update was 1968 I beleive....


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

george simon said:


> * Hi SPIRIT WINGS, There nothing wrong with bring up old threads, it helps those that are looking for a answer to their questions. I wish more people would check these olds threads * GEORGE


That is great.. just do not want people to think the original poster is still around and they are expecting a reply back. letting them know where the dates are it helps those looking for answers, to know that as the thread starter may not be around to post back to them....


----------

